# Knife site



## hammerhead6 (Oct 23, 2020)

Excuse the related, but technically off topic question.

Where would you guys order your knives from. Years ago when I worked a line, I used to have a web site I ordered from regularly. It had awesome prices, but I can no longer remember it.

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

It depends on where you live.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

It depends on what kind of knife you're interested in buying.

This place has always been good to me:

https://www.chefknivestogo.com/

... and so has eBay.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Japanesechefsknife.com
Very serious and reliable.


----------



## CatManDoo88 (Jul 15, 2020)

https://strata-portland.myshopify.com/
It's a little shop in Portland, Maine. I stumbled on them by accident because I have been trying to find a retailer that still has some NOS Nogents in stock. I just ordered some NOS K Sabatier Nogents from them and they were awesome! Totally honest and upfront with me with the fact that the NOS Nogents can be inconsistent (which I knew) and went through their inventory and picked out the best ones for me. Sent me tons of pictures to approve the condition. Sharpened them and put great working edges on the knives. My 10" Nogent chef knife passed the arm hair test out of the box. They are now my go-to shop.

https://bernalcutlery.com/
Another great, small shop with wonderful customer service. Will do virtual shopping appointments with their staff.

The prices from these places are probably not quite as good and as the big online merchants and their inventory is smaller, but personally I think the customer service and personal touch is more important.


----------



## hammerhead6 (Oct 23, 2020)

brianshaw said:


> It depends on what kind of knife you're interested in buying.
> 
> This place has always been good to me:
> 
> ...


I appreciate it!


----------



## hammerhead6 (Oct 23, 2020)

benuser said:


> Japanesechefsknife.com
> Very serious and reliable.


Very helpful. Thanks!


----------

